# Prince Harry in Iraq?



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

What do you think people? My opinion is, for what it's worth:

1.) It'll do him good. He might grow up a bit.
2.) He's a soldier, and that's what soldiers do.
3.) Prince Andrew went to the Falklands, so why not Harry? Is it because he's the son of Diana?
4.) If he does go, he'll be sitting behind a desk, behind the most fortified of compounds, protected by the SAS.
5.) If he does get wounded or killed, then the country will go f*****g beserk.
6.) If he gets kidnapped, the whole world will go beserk,for one reason or another.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm all for it; as long as all the talk of insurgents being out to get him is just hype.

I'm not sure if it's woth endagering other soilders lives even more.

The whole situation saddens me anyway, stupid war! I just don't get it.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I think he's dumb for even contributing to a war that can't possibly be won.

There are canadian and british soldiers being sent home in body bags just about every day now because they went off to fight this stupid senseless war. We arent doing anything good by being there so whats the sense of being there in the first place?

This aint exactly war world 2 or anything that we are fighting.


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

It wont make any difference to the bigger picture what is happening in Iraq. Thats the real issue. Im sure Harry will get back in one piece and with absolutely no war stories to tell.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

You know over here in Australia, I have not heard one person even mention it.
No one seems to really care.

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

What's Australia looking for in terms of working people? it seems to layed back... sounds like a winner to live there.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Your welcome anytime pal

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Do they need any gigolos?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Nah, you just have to go to the pub if you want a shag.
What are like with a cattle prod

Greg


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Well It's nice to know I can get me tail wet with ease... although *sigh* I don't really enjoy sex... but then again having a woman bouncing up and down on you is kinda fun *moves his eye balls up and down*... *Drools*.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I never liked strippers or lap dances for some reason. It just seems so impersonal for me. Most guys seem to love it but i really cant stand it.

I gots to have the sex i guess.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

comfortably numb said:


> I never liked strippers or lap dances for some reason. It just seems so impersonal for me. Most guys seem to love it but i really cant stand it.
> 
> I gots to have the sex i guess.


*comfortabynumb:* A man after my own heart... It's just all a bit seedy and fake in my opinion.

*Greg:* I'm good with a cattle prod :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, my fiance is an Oz, and she tells me it's a wonderful country. First visit for me this coming Christmas, although to be truthful I've never felt the urge to go there. Always wanted to go to New Zealand however; I imagine it to be like England in the 60's - free love, drugs, and rain.

And to be truthful again (ring up the Guiness Book of Records - I think it's a record), Australia sounds so goddam dangerous. I mean, let's forget all those Fosters drinking beefed up Oz-geezers smashing everyone up, but, what about the goddam Great White Sharks? The Cone Snails? Jellyfish? Snakes, Crocodiles and Coyote's? Spiders? Jesus wept. There are so many ways to die over there. In good old blighty, all you've got to worry about is getting bit by a dog.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Jellyfish :shock: *shudder*


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Or being abducted by those Dingos.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Martinelv said:


> Always wanted to go to New Zealand however; I imagine it to be like England in the 60's - free love, drugs, and rain.


 New zealand sounds like my kind of place if it's like that. You can't beat free love and drugs. I like the rain alot as well probley because i live and grew up in a place where it's always foggy and raining.



> comfortabynumb: A man after my own heart... It's just all a bit seedy and fake in my opinion.


 Aww thanks. I would have to agree with you on that it just seems so goddamn fake. It's not far above cybering over the net or phone sex i mean where's the human contact there.

It's not the seedy part of it that bothers me as i like abit of seedyness now and then because it livens up the place. It's the fakeness and desperation of those places and that kind of stuff that gets me down.


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Well, my fiance is an Oz, and she tells me it's a wonderful country. First visit for me this coming Christmas, although to be truthful I've never felt the urge to go there.


Which city would you be heading to?

I've been to a lot of places around the globe but never NZ. We have talked about it but it's never happened.

Yes, Australia has a lot of killer animals and it beats me how so very few die from them each year. BTW, NZ has no toxic spiders of snakes - we got their quota.

Oz is a great place to live but I still reckon Europe (esp the mediterranian coast) is the place to be in summer. If goes off. I'd love to live 6 months in Australia and 6 months in Europe - my dream. The only problem is that bloody 24hr flight. Big time head ache!


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Her parents (and a house she has a mortgage on) in is Sydney, in an area called Morning...er....Cresent? Something like that Milan. We also have to visit relatives in a scarey sounding place called Broken Hill. Eeek! That sounds suspsiciously like 'Wolf Creek' to me. Promise me I'll be safe.

Oh, and we have to visit more realitive in somewhere called Naura, or something that sounds like that.

I'm quite looking forward to it too, but I've never done a 24hour flight. Longest I've done is to LA, and that was 11 hours in Upper Class. Time to stock up on the Clonazepam. Flying is so damn boring. Except when there is turbulence of course. I _so_ enjoy the thought of being 37,000ft up in the air, in a metal tube, in a thunderstorm.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Broken Hill, Its out in the middle of nowhere. Plenty to see :lol:


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

I can see Mad Max in the backround


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, that's right, mad max was filmed around Broken Hill. You will have to hire the DVD Martin.

BEWARE OF THE TOE CUTTER :shock:

Greg


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Morning Cres - don't know of any but there is a Morning Bay 30km north of Sydney but there doesn't seem to be any road access there, only boat and it backs onto the national park, looks nice.

Wow - Broken Hill! Actually never been there but have traveled around those areas for work. Broken Hill is a mining town about 1100km west of Sydney and it takes about 12hrs to drive. If you drive you'll definitely find out just how f***** huge this country is and mind you there is a whole lot of nothing to see on the way. Gets hot there in summer, so drink plenty (water that is).

Seems most of the killers here in Australia like the English tourists - don't know why that is :wink: You'll be fine. A bloke from work just cycled (yes cycled) from Perth to Sydney. 5500 kms in about 42 days. Crazy bastard. He manged to do it safely.

Nuara is probably Nowra which is a coastal town a couple of hours south of Sydney. Basically it's got a blow hole and thats it. Nice and green though.

Sounds like your girlfriend must have grown up in the country with all her relatives scattered around the place. I find the country people the nicest of all people here. I think you have hit the jackpot master Horton. Be nice to her.

When you're in town we could catch up for proper Aussie beer if the stars line up correctly for us. Maybe see if others on this forum want to get together.

Milan


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Sorry, it wasn't Morning Cresent, it was Surrey Hills - the area of Sydney that her mum (and her mortgage) lives in. And yeah, Nowra is the other place.

As for Broken Hill - that's where she worked as a teacher for seven years, in a girls boarding school I believe. But by the sounds of it, it sounds like a hell hole. Just the place for a innocent englishman to be slaughetered by a psychopathic red-neck OZ! 

I'm always nice to here. And yeah, I'll get online when I get to OZ (Christmas - New Year) and see if you want to meet up.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

Changes mind.......................


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

Surrey Hills - inner west of Sydney, that makes more sense. I didn't think it was Morning Bay.

Keep us posted as to your arrival.

Greg - changes mind to what?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

Milan said:


> Greg - changes mind to what?


Ive forgotten


----------

